# D.A.M Para Multipicker 3.0 m / 10ft Carbon



## Eoil (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich habe eine D.A.M Para Multipicker 3.0 m / 10ft Carbon Art. No. 2384300 vermacht bekommen.
Leider steht kein Wurf Gewicht drauf. Im großen weiten Internet konnte ich leider nichts über die Serie in Erfahrung bringen.
Kann mir hier vielleicht was über die ruhte sagen.

In Bezug Wurfgewicht und Einsatzgebiet?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


LG


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juni 2022)

hi,
bilder helfen .


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juni 2022)

Eoil schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich habe eine D.A.M Para Multipicker 3.0 m / 10ft Carbon Art. No. 2384300 vermacht bekommen.
> ...


Die Rute 2 +2 ist fürs extrem leichte Fischen. Da steht kein WG drauf.
Ist ne Rute aus den 90ern, damalige Kosten rd. 300,00DM. Es gab sie noch
in den Längen 2,40m und 2,70m. Gewicht der 3,0m Rute, um 180g.


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

Wilkommen im Board


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juni 2022)

Eoil 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Anglerboard. 

Wie eiszeit schon geschrieben hat, Rute für das leichte Fischen. War z. B. im Katalog von 1993 enthalten. Und als Besonderheit, die beiden Spitzen ließen sich zum Transport in dem  Handteil unterbringen. Vielleicht solltest du dort einmal nachschauen, wegen dem Überraschungs-Effekt


----------



## Eoil (23. Juni 2022)

Danke für die netten Worte!

Und die vielen Informationen.

Was kann ich den unter "leichtes Fischen" verstehen? Und für welchen Einsatz ist sie geeiegent?
Bin noch nicht solange dabei.
Wenn ich Zuhause bin werde ich gleich mal ein Foto machen und ins Griffteil reinschauen. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Eoil schrieb:


> Was kann ich den unter "leichtes Fischen" verstehen? Und für welchen Einsatz ist sie geeiegent?


Kleine Futterkörbe oder Bleie, Zielfisch Rotauge, Brasse usw.
Das WG bei Winklepickern liegt meist so bei max. 30 oder 40gr.


----------



## Eoil (23. Juni 2022)

Wie versprochen noch diw Fotos  von der Angel. 
Und es war wirklich noch eine Spitze im Hantgreif.
Danke für den Tipp Hecht100+


----------



## Eoil (23. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich gerade dran bin ich hab noch zwei Silstar Ruten.

1. 
Silstar ET Picker 312-215
See.:5
Length: 2.15 m
Action: A10

2.
SILSTAR
POWER TIP PT-70SP
Action M 
Length:7'0''

Habt ihr hier auch ein paar Infos für mich bezüglich Wurfgewicht und Einsatzgebiet?

Danke im voraus 

LG


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juni 2022)

Eoil schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade dran bin ich hab noch zwei Silstar Ruten.
> 
> 1.
> Silstar ET Picker 312-215
> ...


1. Tel. Matchpiker, Transportlänge 50cm also Reiserute, Wurfgewicht bis 10g, Anfang 90er, rd. 50 DM

2., Spinnrute,  Kohlefaserblank geht im Spitzenbereich ins unverwüstliche Fiberglas über, ohne Aktionsunterbrechung, 
10-30g, rd. 100 DM


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. Juni 2022)

Richtig geile Ruten ! Die DAM schaut total gut aus,auch scheinbar schöner Kork in gutem Zustand.
Und genial von eiszeit dass Du die Infos dazu hast und hier raus hast


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juni 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Richtig geile Ruten ! Die DAM schaut total gut aus,auch scheinbar schöner Kork in gutem Zustand.
> Und genial von eiszeit dass Du die Infos dazu hast und hier raus hast


Nichts zu danken, ist Ehrensache.


----------



## Eoil (23. Juni 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken, ist Ehrensache.


Ja!
ich finde es auch richtig interessant.
Leider sind das außer noch ein paar Fliegenruten das einzige was ich von meinem Opa noch retten konnte. 
Danke eiszeit


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Juni 2022)

eiszeit 

Du hattest in einem älteren Beitrag schonmal die Winkel bei den DAM Ruten erwähnt. Anzahl der Winkel Farbe usw. Was hat es damit auf sich? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben läßt.


----------



## fischmonger (23. Juni 2022)

Die DAM ist richtig schön. Gratulation zu dem guten Fang.


----------



## eiszeit (24. Juni 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> eiszeit
> 
> Du hattest in einem älteren Beitrag schonmal die Winkel bei den DAM Ruten erwähnt. Anzahl der Winkel Farbe usw. Was hat es damit auf sich? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben läßt.


Die Anzahl der Winkel und auch die Farbe geben einen gewissen Hinweis auf die Wertigkeit der Rute. Ist aber* nicht generell anzuwenden*
(Bsp. bei den Stippruten von DAM war die Farbe das wichtige Indiz, da hatte die einfachste Anfängerrute schon drei Winkel):
Ebenso spielt natürlich der Zeitfaktor (wann die Rute auf den Markt kam) eine Rolle. Nehmen wird die gezeigte Para Rute mit ihrem 2 Winkeln, die kam in der Farbe 1994 auf dem Markt und es gab erheblich Konkurrenz im höherem Sektor mit den Andy Little (4 Winkel), Tes Taylor (4 Winkel), Twin Carbo (3 Winkel), sodaß ich die Para -die im übrigen von 219 DM (1994) auf 299 DM (1995) stieg- etwas unterbewertet im Hinblick auf die Winkel sehe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Juni 2022)

Eoil 
Halte diese tolle Rute in Ehren sie wird dir sicher sehr viel Freude und schöne Stunden am Wasser gereiten.

eiszeit 
Besten Dank für die Erklärung, das mit den Winkeln wusste ich auch noch nicht.


Meine DAM Figther Multipicker und die Record Picker haben ebenfalls auch nur einen Winkel. 

Ich würde die Wertigkeit der Ruten jedoch nicht unbedingt von den Winkeln abhängig machen den auch meine damals sehr billige Figther (ca. 40 DM) ist vom Gewicht und Blank den heutigen Ruten mehr als gleich. Generell würde ich behaupten das diese DAM Ruten der 90er Jahre schon richtig gute waren und heute immernoch sehr wertig sind.


----------



## Bilch (26. Juni 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich würde die Wertigkeit der Ruten jedoch nicht unbedingt von den Winkeln abhängig machen den auch meine damals sehr billige Figther (ca. 40 DM) ist vom Gewicht und Blank den heutigen Ruten mehr als gleich. Generell würde ich behaupten das diese DAM Ruten der 90er Jahre schon richtig gute waren und heute immernoch sehr wertig sind.


Hast Du die Fighter immer noch? Wenn ja, würde ich Dich um ein Bild bitten.

Habe mir nämlich anfang der 90er für mein Taschengeld eine günstige DAM Kombo gekauft - eine DAM Quick Fighter (glaube 40er Größe) mit einer passenden grünen 1,80 Rute, die ich beide bei einem Sturz auf einer Steinpackung geschrottet habe.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hast Du die Fighter immer noch? Wenn ja, würde ich Dich um ein Bild bitten.


Ja, wäre interessant, meine Fighter Multipicker hat keinen Winkel, deine müsste dann eigentlich eher sein.


----------



## Bilch (26. Juni 2022)

Das war eine einfärbig metal-grüne Rute (jetzt weiß ich, dass sie ziemlich schwabbelig war)

Finde es eigenartig, dass ich bei Kleinanzeigen bzw. bei eBay noch nie über eine grüne Fighter (?) Rute gestolpert bin. Die Rollen werden ziemlich häufig eingestellt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Juni 2022)

Meine hab ich so 94 oder 95 gekauft da gab es aber schon die Record was glaub ich sogar die Nachfolgerrute war.
Spitzenteile waren 2 dabei eines in weich mit grüner und eine in rot mit härterer Spitze, beide mit Ringen bestückt ohne Einlagen.






Nach kurzen Blick auf den 95er Gerlinger Katalog kostete meine Rute damals mit 2,40m 37,40 DM (UVP 69,90 DM)

Hecht100+
Deine Rute ist schon neueren Baujahres was man am Schriftzug schön erkennt.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Juni 2022)

Yep Josef, dürfte 1995 (oder später) gewesen sein. 1994 hatte sie noch einen blauen Blank. 
UVP DAM 79,00 DM.
Der Winkel passt auch zeitlich. Später gab es ja diesen nicht mehr.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine hab ich so 94 oder 95 gekauft da gab es aber schon die Record was glaub ich sogar die Nachfolgerrute war.
> Spitzenteile waren 2 dabei eines in weich mit grüner und eine in rot mit härterer Spitze, beide mit Ringen bestückt ohne Einlagen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410887
> ...


Schönes Stück. 

Die Rote war meine absolute Lieblingsrute.
Damals selbst erworben für 40DM.
Die ist bis heute noch ein treuer Begleiter. 

Die Lila hab ich mal später gebraucht für 5€ erworben.


Hier noch meine guten Stücke.










Ich hab mir mal im Laden 3 so 10g und 20g Futterkörberl besorgt. 
Das ist ein geniales Fischen damit.









						Art.Energy Futterkorb rund mit Bodenplatte 3cm 10g
					

Futterkorb (rund mit Bodenplatte)  mit diesem Futterkorb platzieren sie ihr Grundfutter zielsicher, an der von ihnen gewünschten Angelstelle. Durchmesser: 3cm Höhe: 4,5cm Gewicht: 10g  Liefermenge: 1 Stück




					www.kaufland.de
				




Grüße Michi


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Juni 2022)

Da geht mir das Herz auf wenn ich das so sehe.  
Von diesen Picker/Multipicker gab es ja jeweils 3 Längen, 2,40m - 2,70m - 3,00m. Vom Blank her würde ich sogar sagen das auch die ganzen Modelle immernoch den selben Blank hatten und nur die Lackierung geändert wurde, sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht.

Hier mal meine beiden mit den Originalen Spitzen:






Was meine Figther schon alles mitgemacht hat die könnte ein Buch füllen. Der Griff ist mir in der Jugend ins Fahrrad gekommen und ziert seitdem ein Klebeband, Hegefischen mit fast 45 pfd Fisch und selbst Barben mit 70cm hat sie immer brav gemeistert. 
Mittlerweile ist auch wider die erste Rolle an der Rute im Einsatz was schönen Erinnerungen an die Jugend wider hochholt.






Wenn ich bedenke wie ich in der Jugend mit der Rute die ersten Hegefischen mitgemacht habe und wir eig unwissend damit fischten. Futterspirale mit Futter was nicht rausging, Körbe kannte ich da noch nicht, Vorfach im See immer 30cm und es gab keinen der dir das lernen konnte weils im Verein fast keinen gab der das machte. Selbst die Boiliefischerei war zu dieser Zeit bei uns erst in den Kinderschuhen. Aus gebrauchten AW wo es bei uns im Angelgeschäft umsonst gab hab ich mir vieles zusammen gelesen und viel probiert. 

Das waren noch Zeiten wo ich jeder Jugend gerne nochmal wünschen würde.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da geht mir das Herz auf wenn ich das so sehe.
> Von diesen Picker/Multipicker gab es ja jeweils 3 Längen, 2,40m - 2,70m - 3,00m. Vom Blank her würde ich sogar sagen das auch die ganzen Modelle immernoch den selben Blank hatten und nur die Lackierung geändert wurde, sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht.
> 
> Hier mal meine beiden mit den Originalen Spitzen:
> ...


Ich hab ja die 3 metrige.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern das 3 Original Spitzen dabei waren.
Gelb,Rot und Grün.
Die Grüne war glaub ich etwas kürzer und extrem weich.

Leider sind die Originale mit der Zeit mal abgeknickt oder zerfasert.

Hatte mal die weiße nachbestellt.

Ich hab auch noch in den 2000ern mal ein Nachfolgemodell für knapp 23€ erworben.
Der Link ist das ihr das Modell seht bin anscheinend grad zu untalentiert um gescheite Fotos zu machen.

https://www.amazon.de/DAM-Hypron-MULTIPICKER-10-50g-Pickerrute/dp/B00QKWY120

Ist zwar ein Carbon oder gemisch Stock aber gar nicht so übel.
Kommt von der Aktion sogar etwas an die " älteren Klassiker ".
Allerdings finde ich für ne Picker die Spitzen etwas zu hart.
Spaß macht sie trotzdem.


dawurzelsepp
Bei deinen Fotos und Erzählungen werden alte Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Frankenstone (18. Juli 2022)

Die DAM Multipicker dürfte wirklich gutes Zeugs sein. Hab sowas ähniches von DAM. Kürzer, nur 2,4 mtr.
1988 gekauft, weiss ich noch genau weil mein Geldbeutel krass geblutet hat.
Damit hab ich sogar schon mehrere Karpfen aus 2 Rheinhäfen gezogen. Aber viel wichtiger:
im Winter Köderfische. Manchmal sieht man die Bisse gar nicht im Winter aber der Fisch hängt irgendwie.
Das war noch vor den Grundeln, inzwischen darf man da nicht mehr angeln. Das war noch Top Qalität


----------

